# FDNY flexible w/ going to college?



## adamNYC (Aug 18, 2014)

Looking for a full time job that I will work while in nursing school. I'm currently a CNA and done with EMT school in a few months.

How is the FDNY schedule in regards to accommodating class schedules?

If unaccommodating I'm considering just getting my PCT certification and applying for an ED job since PCT & EMT will be great for the ED, not to mention pays more in NYC as well.

As far as EMT goes I can always volunteer on the side.

Thanks guys


----------



## Crackcicle (Aug 18, 2014)

FDNY is not particularly accommodating. Mandation is always an option. Your schedule is determined by your platoon and mutuals are at the discretion of your officers.


----------



## adamNYC (Aug 18, 2014)

wow that sucks. what if EMTs wanna be paramedics? would they have to quit FDNY to goto school? so you have pretty much no control over your schedule huh?


----------



## Crackcicle (Aug 18, 2014)

They have a medic class. People do go to college and take their medic class on the outside - it just isn't always easy


----------



## Eddie2170 (Aug 19, 2014)

adamNYC said:


> Looking for a full time job that I will work while in nursing school. I'm currently a CNA and done with EMT school in a few months.
> 
> How is the FDNY schedule in regards to accommodating class schedules?
> 
> ...



You're schedule rotates 5 on 2 off 5 on 3 off, repeat

8 hour tours

Units run different start & end times during tour change

If you work tour 1 (any 8 hour period between 10pm & 10am (approximately, i.e. 2200-0600 or 0100-0900hrs) its fairly easy to go to school, in fact most people who i work with that are tour 1 have school, second jobs, or childcare during the day which is the reason they work tour 1

You can mutual with anyone with an appropriate tour as to not overlap but as said its up to your station/officer, however most stations are accommodating

For example I work 16-8-8-8 every week because my station does not allow 16-16-8 (double double single) during the summer months due to too many vacancies, but mutuals are a privilege not a right, can be revoked at any point if your station has a bunch of delinquents


You can also KVO, work 3 pre-scheduled overtime shifts per month, to avoid being mandated for a tour vacancy




adamNYC said:


> wow that sucks. what if EMTs wanna be paramedics? would they have to quit FDNY to goto school? so you have pretty much no control over your schedule huh?



You can go to the FDNY medic upgrade class to become a paramedic, paid for by the department, & paid your salary during the class


----------

